# Mowing Lawn While Pregnant?



## bmcneal (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi. It's another 2 weeks before I see my midwife again, and DH and I aren't sure, but our lawn needs mowed and DH works until it's too dark. Would it be a bad idea to mow the lawn? I'm 16 weeks pregnant.


----------



## korintherin (Mar 4, 2008)

My guess is as long as you don't overdo it and don't overheat... do a little at a time if that's what it takes. That's what my dr said about all other forms of exercise.

If you have to do a lot of pushing to get the mower around, maybe not a good idea. Is there a neighbor's kid you can hire?


----------



## ltbaggywrinkle (Mar 26, 2008)

I think it's probably okay--take breaks often and drink plenty of water....and don't bag the clippings.


----------



## crosscat (Mar 18, 2008)

bmcneal, I took note of your location - I live in West TN, too- our weather is going to be relatively mild (which means still hot as heck) but also overcast for the next few days. It might rain.

I guess you should be okay AS LONG AS YOU DRINK LOTS OF WATER and DON'T GET OVERHEATED. Try doing it early in the morning or later in the evening. PPs' advice is good advice.

I agree that it may be a good idea to hire a neighbor's kid, just to be safe. I don't even think about mowing the lawn, to be honest. It's been a bit high a few times during my pregnancy so far, but not too bad.


----------



## pantufla (Jun 7, 2007)

I mowed the lawn (riding lawn mower) and even went up on the roof and cleaned the gutters when I was 23 weeks pregnant with #1. I'm not saying it's a good idea, but do whatever you're comfortable with. I would suggest wearing one of those Camelbacks so you don't get dehydrated, and take as many breaks as you need.


----------



## coyotemist (Aug 23, 2007)

At nearly 19 weeks I still mow the lawn. Very carefully, not getting too tired or overheated, and not bagging the clippings.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

I don't have a lawn to mow but I've done comparable stuff. In my first pregnancy I remember being afraid to do anything; lift anything heavier than a jug of milk, move the loveseat to vacuum, heft laundry around the house, etc. This time, with a 3 year old, I'm doing all that and more.


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm not one who thinks pregnant women are particularly fragile. In fact, I get offended when people treat me like I'm handicapped just because I'm gestating. I think you should listen to your body.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

I agree, as long as you listen to your body, take breaks and drink enough, you should be fine.

I've been mowing our lawn with a push mower since shortly after I found out I was pg (I'm 17 wks tomorrow), and I'm still doing it, just needing to take more breaks


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

I was 17 weeks yesterday, the only reprieve I've gotten from mowing the yard was during the bout of pneumonia 2 weeks ago. And then my husband only mowed the front yard, leaving the back a jungle to contend with when I recovered.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I can guarantee if we were living back home right now I would be mowing the lawn-it would probably just take me longer -lol.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nashvillemidwife* 
I was 17 weeks yesterday, the only reprieve I've gotten from mowing the yard was during the bout of pneumonia 2 weeks ago. And then my husband only mowed the front yard, leaving the back a jungle to contend with when I recovered.









:My dh would SOOO do that!


----------



## Down2Earth (Jan 23, 2008)

Whenever I tell my DH the lawn needs mowed and that I'm going to do it, he gets really mad and says, "You are NOT mowing the lawn." Needless to say, I love being pregnant right now!


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

I mowed the lawn at 24 weeks prego's...people would drive by and jsut look at me like i was so crazy. I did it close to dawn...so i'm mowing and one of my best friends happens to drive by while i'm out there with my big belly pushing the lawn mower and stops her car give me the hardest time....girl..what are you doing out here as hot as it is. Needless to say i did need to take breaks and drink water often. Not sure if i could still mow...i'm 29 weeks...i think i'm pushing it really close if i tried now.


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Down2Earth* 
Whenever I tell my DH the lawn needs mowed and that I'm going to do it, he gets really mad and says, "You are NOT mowing the lawn."

My husband would say "there's nothing wrong with you, you're just pregnant."







(He only says it because he knows I agree with the sentiment.)


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

I mow the lawn until I'm in labor.







My DH will usually come out and empty the bag for me b/c it's not good to leave the clippings on the lawn all the time.

IMO, it's really not the work that would be any cause for concern, it's the decibel level of the lawn mower. I'd say mow for 20 min. take a break and finish the rest off.


----------



## coloradomama1 (Dec 31, 2006)

definitely mowed the lawn well into 3rd trimester and probably within days of giving birth.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Someone mentioned a riding mower? I've wondered about it. I actually love to mow the lawn but I wonder if the riding mower is too loud or causes too many vibrations?


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

I did it a few times while pg, mainly to make a point to DH that he should do it, but then it turned out that it made me feel strong and I got major bragging rights to those women who wimp out of everything w/ the pg excuse. We are stronger than we think!


----------



## luv (Mar 20, 2007)

I mowed our lawn right into the 9th month. I had a break in the 8th month though as my brother stayed with us a couple weeks and his 'rent' was yard work









Just listen to your body. I would end up mowing in four segments, coming in and drinking a bottle of water and resting between each one.

ETA - if you're neg for .. toxo-something.. (what was it?) where you're not supposed to deal with dirt ect (like me) I would just wear gloves and wash your hands well after.


----------



## library lady (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kleine Hexe* 
Someone mentioned a riding mower? I've wondered about it. I actually love to mow the lawn but I wonder if the riding mower is too loud or causes too many vibrations?

I have mowed with the rider through all of my pregnancies. I think I mowed within a couple days of delivering my last one. No problems at all. I actually find it relaxing. I have my cup holder with a cold bottle of water and I am good to go.


----------



## runnerbrit (May 24, 2006)

I mowed our lawn until 35 weeks prego. It drove my husband nuts but I enjoyed it.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Besides it being a good exercise, I think I read somewhere that if you are close/past term than doing strenuous yard work can send you into labor! Something about mowing, weeding, and digging seems like it might be a good labor induction...someone try it and tell us if it works!


----------



## Wheeler317 (Aug 16, 2007)

I am still mowing







33 weeks and going. My husband tried to stop my the last three weeks in a row, but it is a mental battle for me. I am also still running and working out every day. DH tries to finish mowing when he is finished weed eating but I tell him, "You are not going to be able to help me push this baby out and you are not helping me finish this lawn." I feel like it is making me mentaly stronger in my will power. First baby and doing birthing center so I need stamina.

Good luck and keep up the good work


----------



## Gypsy.Momma (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm 39 weeks and have been mowing the lawn my whole pregnancy and actually just did yesterday. My DH works out of town so if I don't do it then it doesn't get done


----------



## paradoxia13 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm 37 weeks and still mow both front and back lawns, do the hedge trimming when needed, tend to my flowers and other gardening. No reason not to.









I make sure to stay hydrated, but you should do that pregnant or not, so other than the fact that my stomach gets in the way of the big weed whacker







I still do all the same stuff. Some days it just takes me longer.

~heather


----------

